# Coconut meat



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 17, 2013)

So my dad called me and said he came over and fed my tortoises for me like he usually does every other week but he said he gave them coconut meat today. I very rarely give any kind of fruit to my torts but I'm not sure about coconut meat. Do you think it's ok?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 5, 2013)

Coconuts aren't really fruit as far as the contents, but rather, nuts. They have a very high oil content. Having it once shouldn't kill a tortoise, but coconut is not really appropriate tortoise food. 



DrewsLife727 said:


> So my dad called me and said he came over and fed my tortoises for me like he usually does every other week but he said he gave them coconut meat today. I very rarely give any kind of fruit to my torts but I'm not sure about coconut meat. Do you think it's ok?


----------



## Baoh (Feb 5, 2013)

High energy density endosperm and on a higher scale comparable to heavy young sprout consumption where the cotyledons are heavily consumed. Not a problem. A lot of the lipids should be medium-chain triglycerides (which have better feed efficiency/absorption). It would not necessarily be as great were it the only food given for a long period of time, but it should be fine as a portion of or addition to the overall varied diet. It might be of particular benefit to more actively growing animals and/or reproductive females. If it is available for cheap, I would add it without concern.


----------

